# what percent of the population is LTN, HTN, chad, chadlite, etc?



## Deleted member 15180 (Sep 7, 2021)

When people say that somebody is a high-tier normie, what exactly does that mean?
in general, what would a HTN be rated on a 1-10 scale, and what attractiveness percentile would a HTN fall into?

Same question goes for other categories


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 7, 2021)

wagmi said:


> When people say that somebody is a high-tier normie, what exactly does that mean?
> in general, what would a HTN be rated on a 1-10 scale, and what attractiveness percentile would a HTN fall into?
> 
> Same question goes for other categories


A HTN is like a 6 or 7
Probably 70% percentile


----------



## Deleted member 15180 (Sep 7, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> A HTN is like a 6 or 7
> Probably 70% percentile


how rare is it to be a legit chad


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 7, 2021)

wagmi said:


> how rare is it to be a legit chad


Very.


----------



## Deleted member 15129 (Sep 7, 2021)

I would say america is relatively normally distributed for PSL. With 1 PSL point being the standard deviation, and 4 being the mean. About 66% are within 1 standard deviation (aka between 3 or 5 PSL). 

The rest are decreasingly likely.






Multiply PSL by 1.25 to get normie scale


----------



## Deleted member 15129 (Sep 7, 2021)

Only did America btw because if I included the rest of the world (India + china, *cough cough*) the mean PSL would probably be 3


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 7, 2021)

Lists percentiles here:


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 7, 2021)

Just going off of standard deviations:

Normie: 50th percentile
HTN: 84th percentile (1/6.3) (1 SD)
Chadlite: 98th percentile (1/44) (2 SD)
Chad: 99.7th percentile (1/740.8) (3 SD)
GigaChad: 99.997th percentile (1/31,574.4) (4 SD)


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 7, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Just going off of standard deviations:
> 
> Normie: 50th percentile
> HTN: 84th percentile (1/6.3) (1 SD)
> ...


Harsh.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 7, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> Harsh.


Think about the entire male population and it's pretty realistic.


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 7, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Think about the entire male population and it's pretty realistic.


Jfl at HTN being 8/10


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 7, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> Jfl at HTN being 8/10


HTN is 6/10.

Learn to rate:





ratingcriteria - AccuratelyRateMe


r/AccuratelyRateMe: A community for sharing brief videos to receive accurate and objective facial aesthetic ratings and advice. Please read all …




www.reddit.com


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 7, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> HTN is 6/10.
> 
> Learn to rate:
> 
> ...


Yeah but you said 83% of the population is below htn

6/10 is 60%th percentile, not 83%th


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 7, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> 6/10 is 60%th percentile


No it isn't. Read what I linked.


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 7, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> No it isn't. Read what I linked.


Keep coping dumbass


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 7, 2021)

If you think 6/10 is 83rd percentile you're a retard 
Fuck truerateme


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 7, 2021)

Also that sub reddit exists to give almost everyone a 5


----------



## Deleted member 15180 (Sep 7, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Just going off of standard deviations:
> 
> Normie: 50th percentile
> HTN: 84th percentile (1/6.3) (1 SD)
> ...


at some point, due to rising obesity rates, simply having a healthy BMI in the U.S. could ensure that you're a HTN


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 7, 2021)

HTN is actually rare IRL 
Most guys are fat or skinny fat
men and women in general look like shit ngl


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 7, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> No it isn't. Read what I linked.


Stop trying to sound all smart too
When normies rate you 6/10 they mean 60th percentile not bloody 83rd percentile

Those ratings from that sub are there to deliberately rate everyone without model looks a 5 or below


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Sep 7, 2021)

You can be chad too!


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 7, 2021)

wagmi said:


> at some point, due to rising obesity rates, simply having a healthy BMI in the U.S. could ensure that you're a HTN


Yeah.


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 7, 2021)

wagmi said:


> at some point, due to rising obesity rates, simply having a healthy BMI in the U.S. could ensure that you're a HTN


Fatcel is volcel


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 7, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> Stop trying to sound all smart too
> When normies rate you 6/10 they mean 60th percentile not bloody 83rd percentile
> 
> Those ratings from that sub are there to deliberately rate everyone without model looks a 5 or below


very retarded


----------



## Ozil (Sep 7, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> Also that sub reddit exists to give almost everyone a 5


Most people are actually 5's anyway check out TrueRateMe because it's miles better. The way I see it, this is how the scale goes. (Based off of SMV and the standards against men not entirely based on the TRM guide but using the same percentiles)
Trucel: Sub 3.5
Incel: 3.5-4.25
Nearcel: 4.25-4.75
LTN: 4.75-5
MTN: 5-5.5
HTN: 5.5-6.25
Chadlite: 6.25-6.75
Chad: 6.75-8
Gigachad: 8+


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Sep 8, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Lists percentiles here:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1306475


Sendhil Ramamurthy being on that Row is an absolute insult of the highest order to the other guys on that list. I'm even saying this as a Punjabi. There should be an "N/A" under oriental and curry columns for 8 and 7 PSL.


----------



## coolguy1 (Sep 8, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> PSL 4 = 50 percentile FOR SURE!
> 
> *PSL + percentile*
> 
> ...


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Sep 8, 2021)

bell curve is bullshit for men


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 8, 2021)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> bell curve is bullshit for men
> View attachment 1306555


It isn't because that's how organisms are biologically distributed. It's just that men have to be HTN to be considered "average" by women.


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Sep 8, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> It isn't because that's how organisms are biologically distributed. It's just that men have to be HTN to be considered "average" by women.


yeah, women can't reproduce as much as men so they're the ones who choose their mate (biologically)


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 8, 2021)

ForeverRecession said:


> Sendhil Ramamurthy being on that Row is an absolute insult of the highest order to the other guys on that list. I'm even saying this as a Punjabi. There should be an "N/A" under oriental and curry columns for 8 and 7 PSL.


just because you are subhuman doesnt mean everyone else is


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Sep 8, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> just because you are subhuman doesnt mean everyone else is











Bhais, I Believe I have 99th percentile Curry Genetics (Punjabi)


Welcome Bhais :feelsgood: So that's me as a kid (don't want to post my pics now because I'm still getting to 12% bf before the ultimate Chadpreet Reveal). Since then I've maintained the square chin, straight Caucasian nose, eyes have grown into the exact pfl, shape and hooding as @Salludon. Red...




looksmax.org




Whatup pussy. theres more pics through the thread


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Sep 8, 2021)

ForeverRecession said:


> Sendhil Ramamurthy being on that Row is an absolute insult of the highest order to the other guys on that list. I'm even saying this as a Punjabi. There should be an "N/A" under oriental and curry columns for 8 and 7 PSL.


Yeah they wanted to include men of all races but that's retarded.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Sep 8, 2021)

0 PSL = 0 IRL = Gigatruecel (<0.01%, statistical anomaly)
1 PSL = 1.25 IRL = Truecel (0.14%)
2 PSL = 2.5 IRL = Truecel-lite (2.28%)
3 PSL = 3.75 IRL = Low-tier normie (15.86%)
4 PSL = 5 IRL = Normie (50%)
5 PSL = 6.25 IRL = High-tier normie (84.14%)
6 PSL = 7.5 IRL = Chadlite (97.73%)
7 PSL = 8.75 IRL = Chad (99.87%)
8 PSL = 10 IRL = Gigachad (>99.99%, statistical anomaly)


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 8, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> HTN is actually rare IRL
> Most guys are fat or skinny fat
> men and women in general look like shit ngl


Where do you live?

I've been going to uni for 2 days now and if you are above 20% bodyfat you are a clear minority. But also nobody has muscles.
80% of guys at my uni are skinny tall lanklets tbh.


----------



## TrestIsBest (Sep 8, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Where do you live?
> 
> I've been going to uni for 2 days now and if you are above 20% bodyfat you are a clear minority. But also nobody has muscles.
> 80% of guys at my uni are skinny tall lanklets tbh.


True, I live in an university town and „nobody“ between the ages of 20-30 is overweight.


----------



## Chinacurry (Sep 8, 2021)

King_ said:


> Only did America btw because if I included the rest of the world (India + china, *cough cough*) the mean PSL would probably be 3


If u include India and Asia and kept it objective then average PSL would fall from 4 to 2.5 Bhai, remember curry + rice ethnicity is 75% of men if u exclude BBC's


----------



## Chinacurry (Sep 8, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Where do you live?
> 
> I've been going to uni for 2 days now and if you are above 20% bodyfat you are a clear minority. But also nobody has muscles.
> 80% of guys at my uni are skinny tall lanklets tbh.


Is this Europe?? Like Germany or something??


----------



## Chinacurry (Sep 8, 2021)

UnderCovrN0rmie said:


> bell curve is bullshit for men
> View attachment 1306555


Bell curve is bullshit for how foids primitive brains perceive men, it still holds true for men.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 8, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> Is this Europe?? Like Germany or something??


Yeah, netherlands. Almost nobody in their 20s is fat here, but there's a few chubby ppl here and there. Obesity is non-existant in this age-group.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Sep 8, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Yeah, netherlands. Almost nobody in their 20s is fat here, but there's a few chubby ppl here and there. Obesity is non-existant in this age-group.


Same in France


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 8, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Yeah, netherlands. Almost nobody in their 20s is fat here, but there's a few chubby ppl here and there. Obesity is non-existant in this age-group.





MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Same in France





Syobevoli said:


> Where do you live?
> 
> I've been going to uni for 2 days now and if you are above 20% bodyfat you are a clear minority. But also nobody has muscles.
> 80% of guys at my uni are skinny tall lanklets tbh.





TrestIsBest said:


> True, I live in an university town and „nobody“ between the ages of 20-30 is overweight.


Uni = higher educted peoples. While getting fat, is a little bit more a hobby of lower educated peoples.

*BUT*
Getting really fat, is a hobby exccised by men and women, when they reach *30 and above.*






*THAT'S why* a decent looking older man, (past mid 30's) having more options when older with same aged women. And which is celibrated by the *Redpillers *asif: heaven revenge. IS also largely *cope*!
Why?
More often than not, extra options (besides the age factor) of fat women. Not to mention accumulated, huge baggage factor of children, Whom the fuck wants that????? Extra options, that are basically most often kinda or very shit options; shit options compared to women that are for exmaple mid 20's; childless, still having some youth, and not fat. 

Having appeal to women aged 18-29;or death!


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 8, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Uni = higher educted peoples. While getting fat, is a little bit more a hobby of lower educated peoples.
> 
> *BUT*
> Getting really fat, is a hobby exccised by men and women, when they reach *30 and above.*
> ...


This. Slim women in their 30s have shitton of options i bet


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 8, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> This. Slim women in their 30s have shitton of options i bet


Tbh.
Anyone looking good in their 30's and 40's and even 50's. Has good amount of options. Men also, not just women.
But the quality of the options? Well, that's another factor.

With quality I mean: looks appeal, and baggage that is not to much/big to deal with.
Baggage can be practical, and can be psychological/mental.


That's why! imo.
You should always measure your appeal, against prime aged competition. Because that's where one can collect the quality options.


----------



## abeilletoimême (Sep 8, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Yeah, netherlands. Almost nobody in their 20s is fat here, but there's a few chubby ppl here and there. Obesity is non-existant in this age-group.


75 percent of users here are Dutch I swear


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 8, 2021)

abeilletoimême said:


> 75 percent of users here are Dutch I swear


>Posts28Reputation26Time online10d 10h 0m

Nigga makes 1 post every 10 hours and I received one of them


----------



## abeilletoimême (Sep 8, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> >Posts28Reputation26Time online10d 10h 0m
> 
> Nigga makes 1 post every 10 hours and I received one of them


Even by .org standards I'm too non-NT and weird, definitely over


----------



## John124 (Sep 8, 2021)

You only know it when you see it

Plus so many people are fat and have malocclusion from mouth breathing that you can't really tell how many people have good facial structure until/unless those get fixed. Maybe eye area is a good indication if a fat person will ascend?

I'm willing to bet that endos who lean down will usually have HTN at minimum faces because they have thicker bones all over, a lot of which would carry over to the face.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 8, 2021)

abeilletoimême said:


> Even by .org standards I'm too non-NT and weird, definitely over


being too non-NT for .org means ur NT for real life interactions


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Sep 8, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Think about the entire male population and it's pretty realistic.


Na youre delusional


----------



## BigBoy (Sep 8, 2021)

ForeverRecession said:


> Bhais, I Believe I have 99th percentile Curry Genetics (Punjabi)
> 
> 
> Welcome Bhais :feelsgood: So that's me as a kid (don't want to post my pics now because I'm still getting to 12% bf before the ultimate Chadpreet Reveal). Since then I've maintained the square chin, straight Caucasian nose, eyes have grown into the exact pfl, shape and hooding as @Salludon. Red...
> ...


3.5 psl absolutely brutal


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Sep 8, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> 3.5 psl absolutely brutal


Ik I don't have full on facial pics, but what weaknesses did you notice?


----------

